
The street view layer of openstreetmap - mapneard
http://blog.mapillary.com/update/2016/07/15/mapillary-osm.html
======
brudgers
It's not clear from the content of the blog post that the title of the
submission is relevant. The original is probably better since most people will
not be familiar with what Mapillary does.

